# Outdoor breeze way ceilings that are failing...



## Alanthepainter (Mar 14, 2016)

At first look I thought the orange peel texture was some type of exterior product but it was not 

I would be interested in hearing some of yalls opinions. I AM using hot mud when re taping...any special products out there that would hold up to the elements. 

I don't want tape joints falling down in 5 years. . .or ever for that matter lol


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

It really depends on how sealed it is with paint. If water is getting behind the sheetrock there is nothing you can do about it. I would use a heavy all purpose ( or taping mud) and get it all bedded in then go to a finish mud. Ive done alot of outdoor ceilings and water behind the rock is the only time we had a problem.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Exteriors get Ceiling Soffit board and must be finished with Durabond. Light weight hot mud is not good enough. This is as per USG's recommended instruction for application.


----------



## Alanthepainter (Mar 14, 2016)

Thks guys that does help...I was thinking durabond as well.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> Exteriors get Ceiling Soffit board and must be finished with Durabond. Light weight hot mud is not good enough. This is as per USG's recommended instruction for application.


Still won't last.

You can't put sheetrock outside !

Back in the 70s they hung and finished front and back porches along with car ports breeze ways ...The all failed with in a few years ..And that was with asbestos mud!! 

The OP would be best to use W/P 5/8 . I agree with using Durabond .. I think USG Also recommends using exterior mesh too. So that shows you what they know!!:whistling2:


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

moore said:


> Still won't last.
> 
> You can't put sheetrock outside !
> 
> ...


They do it where I'm from? Parking with Apartments above and no doors. Buildings where the entrance is covered but open to the elements. Most likely I'm from a drier climate? Once Durabond hardens you can soak it in water and it won't dissolve, right?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> They do it where I'm from? Parking with Apartments above and no doors. Buildings where the entrance is covered but open to the elements. Most likely I'm from a drier climate? Once Durabond hardens you can soak it in water and it won't dissolve, right?


Yes your right.. It will set under water . But even still the board itself wont hold up without air control . G/Cs know this !! And I always tell H/Os that the wallboard in garages wont last exposed to the elements . I do agree with Chris ..If it's properly primed and painted with the right product it can last for a good amount of time .


----------



## Alanthepainter (Mar 14, 2016)

Ya know I've been a mud man and painter for 22 years but y the hell wouldn't they just put smart or cement board on the ceiling and trim it out. These high end apartments im doing are only 8 years old and whoever did the job originally just used regular rock and regular mud...of course it's failing. Thank you everyone for all of the professional insight.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Alanthepainter said:


> Ya know I've been a mud man and painter for 22 years but y the hell wouldn't they just put smart or cement board on the ceiling and trim it out. These high end apartments im doing are only 8 years old and whoever did the job originally just used regular rock and regular mud...of course it's failing. Thank you everyone for all of the professional insight.


Most around here go with vinyl .


----------

